# Catback Exhaust



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I want to know what kind of Cat backs people are running and what size. I wanted to get the 60mm Greddy pipes but i heard they are too big. Its 2.34" if my math and brain serves me right. The stromung is 2" piping which is i think 50mm. I heard of someone having 55mm piping but wasnt sure who. What companies make catbacks or rear sections for my B14 GA16DE??


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

*You're the "know it all"..you should know*

It all depends on your future plans. Are you staying N/A or were you planning on going de-T? If you plan to stay all motor then a 2" is the best and right way to go. If you plan to go turbo later on then my advice is to wait, get your HS turbo, then you can worry which exhaust to get, by then you'll probably have more or better systems to choose from. >Patients is the key<


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2002)

My knowledge is a bit outdated, but I believe Stromung (sp?) makes a catback for GA16DE Sentras. Hotshot also planned to make one, but I don't know if that is out or not. You can always get some custom 2" mendrel bent piping and add an aftermarket muffler.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I plan to go turbo in about 1 -2 years and well i heard for a turbo you would need 3" tubing. So i will probably just get the 2" mandrel bends and an aftermarket muffler. Is there any place i can buy them online?? or does anyone know a good shop to go to around southern california.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i dont know about mandrel bend. but i know that this place on Arrow near my place does good piping. they did my piping.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2002)

If you're looking for performance, its a good idea to use mendrel bend piping. Crush bends should be avoided.

From sentra.net:

"A proper exhaust system should be fabricated from pre-made mandrel bends, not crush bent muffler shop pipe. A good fabricator cuts these bends apart and welds them together to make an exhaust with no neck downs. Normal muffler shop pipe benders crush the pipe by as much as 50% when making bends. These stainless steel mandrel bends are made by Magnaflow. Once welded, these can be polished like chrome. A naturally aspirated GA16 should not use piping bigger than 2" in diameter. "

"If your engine is naturally aspirated, limit your pipe diameter to no more than 2" or you will lose some bottom end with no applicable gain on top. For turbo applications, 2.5-3" is the way to go. Try to avoid the typical muffler shop crush bends. You can buy mandrel bends from Kinsler, Burns stainless, or Bassani. That way your local muffler shop can cut and section these for smooth, non-crush bends in your system."

Hope this helps.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

oh i know that... but i jes dont got the money to get mandrel bend. hehe so i gotta stick with my pipe. my 2.25 crush bend.


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

You can get 2'' mandrel bends at jcwhitney.com, 3 U bends is what you'll need.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

do you know about how much?


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

What is the stock piping size?? Is it easy to install the 2" mandrel bends?? SHould i buy an aftermarket muffler at the same time or could i just hook it up to the stock muffler


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2002)

You should get an aftermarket muffler, but pick it carefully. Straight through with a perforated core is the way to go (if I remember correctly). Noise might be an issue though, might need to put a glasspack behind the muffler. Some mufflers, like the Apexi N1 come with a silencer that you can stick on as well.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

An aftermarket muffler is definitely a must but im not going to spend over $200 on a muffler. Im sure there are quality mufflers with a nice loud low tone between $100 and $200.


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

Teknokid said:


> *SHould i buy an aftermarket muffler at the same time or could i just hook it up to the stock muffler *


I didn't!
At the time I didn't have enough cash for the complete Stromung catback system, so I just bought the 2" pipping w/resonator, while I was still running on stock muffler. The pipping comes w/quality flanges so you have the choice to upgrade the muffler on a later date. I love the fact that I can keep switching from stock to aftermarket muffler at anytime, that's a big plus!!!


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

oh sweet. I was hoping someone would say this. Thanks. What is a good straight through muffler for a good low to mid range price??


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2002)

Try Magnaflow.

Edit: I have no personal experience with them though.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

you can get Aerospeed Bomb muffler around 100 - 200 bux. nice deep tone with 2 " pipe.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

aerospeeds mufflers seem like they are sloppy, didnt take enough time to engineer and test them. and i believe the bomb muffler isnt straight through w/ a perforated core.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2002)

I went with the greddy exhaust its not cheap but it looks cool.
Its not cat back either.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

So is just the Greddy rear section, or just the muffler?? I like the way it looks too. HOw much did this setup cost you?? From where?? Also i know its off topic but i see you live in Cali and was wondering if you were going to the so cal GA16DE meet??


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2002)

I bought the Greddy muffler in 95 when there was no aftermarket following for the SE. The muffler I purchased was for and SER. 
I had to have a muffler shop fabricate a piece of pipe to connect 
the downpipe to the muffler. I recently eliminated the pipe extension and put a random technology cat like project SE did.
from what I understand greddy does not make a cat back exhaust for the 1.6ers.
I paid about 460.00 for mine. pretty pricey mufflers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Im about 10 hours away from southern cal so i dont think I will make it!


----------



## Overlooked (Jul 10, 2002)

Personaly I like Greddy but do yourself a favor and don't buy a Stillen exhaust. (Piece of SHIT!!!!)


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Well I dont know about them being a POS because i dont have any personal experiences with them but I do hear they are over priced. I heard the stromungs are good but not too loud. I want a loud low pitched sound.


----------



## Overlooked (Jul 10, 2002)

The Stillen exhaust looks like a Discount Auto parts or Pepboys muffler. I had mine for 6 months and it started rusting!!!!!! Just trying to help you out..


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

*You get what you pay for....*

With out a doubt Stromung is the best exhaust system for the GA. It's all about QUALITY and PERFORMANCE. Other systems may rust later on and you'd have to repair or purchase a new one, ending up spending more that you have to. Stromung is a one time deal. If you don't have the cash, then just wait and save up, you won't regret it.
>>*It's not cheap, but it's definitely worth it*<<


----------

